# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  BUSCO COMPRADOR PARA ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI, TORTA Y ALMENDRA.

## Fernando Zegarra Torres

*
Aceite de Sacha Inchi* *Semilla 
Almendra
Torta* 
Comunicarse para cotización 
Best Regards,
             FERNANDO ZEGARRA T. 
            General Manager fzegarra@zytnaturalperu.com
 Phone: (61) 579062 
Cel.: 96103644 
     RPM: *696 6195 
Skype: ferdyzeg1 www.zytnaturalperu.comTemas similares: Venta de Aceite Sacha Inchi VENDO ALMENDRA DE SACHA INCHI  500 KG/MES Exportadores tengo capacidad para procesar 1000Kg mensuales de almendra de Sacha Inchi tostada Busco proveedor confiable de almendra de Sacha Inchi para empresa procesadora de Snacks. Venta de Aceite Sacha Inchi

----------

